# Batch-Datei -> gefundene Datei ausfuehren!



## Shugen (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute...

Ich hab zur Zeit nenn bissle Langeweile und probier mich deshalb nenn bissle mit Batch-"Programmierung". Deshalb hab ich eine Frage an Euch.

Ich weiss das man mit der Befehlszeile...


```
dir c:\irgentwie.exe /s/b
```

...eine Datei via Batch-File suchen lassen kann (hier jetzt auf C:\).

Soweit ist ja alles klar. Wie kann ich es aber dann machen, das er die Datei ausfuehrt, wenn er sie gefunden hat? Ist das in "Batch" moeglich?

Ich danke euch schonmal fuer eure Hilfe...

MfG...


----------



## ICC Software (21. Mai 2004)

*@Shugen*

Hi !
Also, das ist so:
Die Befehlszeile 

```
dir c:irgentwie.exe /s/b
```
lasst DOS einfach nur auf der gesamten Festplatte nach der Datei *IRGENTWIE.EXE* suchen.
Und wenn DOS die File gefunden hat, werden Pfad und Dateiname auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt.
Soweit so gut.
Um mit dieser Info weiterarbeiten zu können, kannst du die Bildschirmausgabe (also den gesuchten Pfad) in eine Datei umleiten, nämlich in dem du hiermit suchst:

```
dir c:irgentwie.exe /s/b > FOUND.DAT
```
Denn auf Kommandozeilenebene kannst du keine 'komplexen' Befehle ausführen. Du könntest aber ein Programm, meinetwegen in QuickBASIC, schreiben, welches die Datei 
*FOUND.DAT* ausliest und dann weitere Schritte einleitet...

Wenn du willst, kann ich dir sowas Programmieren...

CIAO, ICC

P.S.: Heisst es nicht Irgen*d*wie statt Irgen*t*wie ? Keine Ahnung


----------

